# Why no sub-section for United Kingdom!?



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Here in the UK is a huge Mountain Biking scene... One which I think rightly justifies that the UK has a main sub-section in this forum - like the various US states or the other countries listed. I can't figure out why it hasn't? (Perhaps there's a reason that I'm not aware of).

Organisations such as IMBA recognise the quality of the UK riding across locations such as Wales or Scotand. We have also held some very successful racing on these shores...

Anyone else agree? And how do we go about getting a 'subsection' posted?


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

BECAUSE YOU SUCK!

Nah, I don't know! that is a good question, email the mods and lets get some new areas. Separate European countries might be nice too.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Best to put it in the Site Feedback section. There's a large contingent of UK riders here. Additionally, I was thinking about asking if a section for Germany-Switzerland-Austria and surrounding countries might be feasible as well. Lots of Germans or riders from nearby here, along with Americans and other English speaking foreigners here.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the considered views guys... appreciated : )

Mod's if you're listening out there??? Any comments or views?


----------



## Minhdinh (Jan 8, 2009)

i have just joined today. ordered a kona kikapu 9 2007 bike new from a site. it was pretty cheap at £452 compared to other sites. i'm happy not to have spent too much on a newer bike because i'm just a beginner. Maybe a UK section will be good along with other countries. I'm new so don't know how many UK people there are however


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Minhdinh, welcome from a fellow Brit! I'm from down south on the South Downs. It's good to hear you've got the bug. Sounds like you got a great deal on the bike - hope you enjoy riding loads and feel free to ask anything here

Cheers : )


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

It would be awesome if we had our own section.

<Crosses fingers and hopes for the best>


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

A couple of us have posted for a German-Austrian-Swiss (and surrounding area) forum. Several Americans in German-speaking countries and nearby are on board. I threw an addition to the proposal that it can be used, along with the calendar, to help put together events, or keep an eye on races. Additionally, since we can travel freely, we can keep an eye on rides in nearby countries and possibly even help arrange combined rides.


Now another idea was brought forth to make something of a "combined" European section, which could help.

An additional focus could be for those stationed overseas, as well as now-residents of European countries and offering advice and other stuff on processes involved with living here with natives available to help. Deals, good shops, good trails, passion pictures, and anything else can be included.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

That sounds like excellent progress... great job : )


----------



## tank-slapper (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm from the UK and was initially disappointed that there is no special UK section in this forum. Since then I have found and joined a UK based forum and mainly use that for bike stuff. However, this forum does have an extra special Scott owners section that the UK site doesn't. This is the only reason I keep coming back (and the hope that, one day, we UK riders will be considered worthy enough to be awarded our own section).


----------



## Minhdinh (Jan 8, 2009)

what forum are for the uk plz?


----------



## tank-slapper (Oct 5, 2008)

I joined BikeRadar, but there are several others. Try a Google search.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

When you say a·lu·mi·num correctly and learn to spell 'tires' I think you'll have a better shot at getting your own section. 
 haha - kidding
Good Luck - :thumbsup:


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

highdelll said:


> When you say a·lu·mi·num correctly and learn to spell 'tires' I think you'll have a better shot at getting your own section.
> haha - kidding
> Good Luck - :thumbsup:


I'm a fan of steel frames personally, but then the colour (color) is more important lol


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Interesting crack...


I guess we shall speak our own language how we like, and you can speak our language how you like too


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

markw1970 said:


> I'm a fan of steel frames personally, but then the colour (color) is more important lol


haha...that's a spelling that I like to use...It makes colours sound fancier


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

Probably because mtbr is a US company. I travel around the world and every time I try to find riders in the "other areas" I usually come up short.

I recommend googling. I like the idea of breaking it down into sub regions. I am guessing the individual countries wouldn't fly because there would be so little traffic that it would probably never "get rolling."

Like one of my favorite quotes, "nothing attracts a crowd like a crowd."

I usually go to http://www.mtbuk.co.uk when I am headed to the isle.


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

EnglishT said:


> Interesting crack...
> 
> I guess we shall speak our own language how we like, and you can speak our language how you like too


yeah the uk invented the ENGLISH language and then some mad americans tell us we have it all wrong. Go get your own language. lol. only joking

yeah a UK section would be cool.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

There's now a "Europe" section.


----------



## ThePigeon (Mar 11, 2009)

Defiantly gotta have isles British section! and maybe chopping up bits of Europe won't be a bad idea either…

While on the subject of UK trials…. Anyone here know a good one on the southdowns???


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

ThePigeon said:


> Defiantly gotta have isles British section! and maybe chopping up bits of Europe won't be a bad idea either&#8230;
> 
> While on the subject of UK trials&#8230;. Anyone here know a good one on the southdowns???


Depends what sort of riding you're looking for... If you google Southdowns Way, you'll see there's a huge network of bridleways from Winchester across to Eastbourne. Some good riding if you fancy some off-road distance.

You could also head over to Leith Hill in Surrey, or if you wanted something more 'trail centre' like, pop over to Swinley Forrest or Queen Elizabeth Country Park (both areas are quite short, but some good riding to be had).

Enjoy!


----------



## ThePigeon (Mar 11, 2009)

just dug out the old OS map.... gonna hit he downs way at amberly and make it up from there.... lol. but ill be shore to check out that place in surrey.

cheers,
Joe


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

highdelll said:


> When you say a·lu·mi·num correctly and learn to spell 'tires' I think you'll have a better shot at getting your own section.
> haha - kidding
> Good Luck - :thumbsup:


We do and we use the syllable tit in titanium,

(only the english will get that)

also a joke of course


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^^????
dood, ya gotta elaborate... for us country bumpkins

*edit... you don't mean using a 'short' "i" vs. a 'long' one...?
even so... "tit....anium" is funny


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

+10 vote for UK section!

UK home of Hope - much loved by everyone on MTBR


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

Still no UK subsection


----------



## aryman (Oct 11, 2009)

you might have to split that into regions aswell. there are lots of worthy destinations popping up all over now. i cant decide between north or south wales or whinlatter on my next visit.


----------



## nts550 (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm American living in Wales...Yup...there definitely needs to be a UK section. Wales is SICK for riding. Especially, all the unmarked 'local' trails. I use singletrackforums (dot) co (dot) uk for everything I need.


----------



## SH4RKY (Jan 2, 2012)

The above address doesnt exist. Do you mean: singletrackworld.com/forum/


----------



## WizzBang (Jan 28, 2012)

Just joined today, cant believe these damn yanks....they must think that the euro area is a tiny place and we can all share the same section.


Anyways...I'm from darn sarf in Portsmouth, ride a Felt Complusion 2 amongst others


----------



## chatman (Feb 8, 2012)

oooh look at us in here... We have some of the best MTB trails all over the country, between Scotland, England and Wales and Ireland..... best places to get the best out of any MTB you ride...

Come on let us have our own section.......


----------



## snowcatsmiling (Mar 29, 2012)

Another vote for a UK section please!


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

There is only a handfull of UK specific threads on the Europe forum. Would that tell the mods that there really isn't a need? Perhaps, start posting more in the Europe forum and there will be a greater need to have a UK specific space?

(trying to help)


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

mrbigisbudgood said:


> There is only a handfull of UK specific threads on the Europe forum. Would that tell the mods that there really isn't a need? Perhaps, start posting more in the Europe forum and there will be a greater need to have a UK specific space?
> 
> (trying to help)


Bang on, imho.

Nothing says "subforum needed" more than a huge messy thread full of (relevant) tangents and multiple topics linked to a single core issue.... Except perhaps too many relevant, small threads clogging up existing boards.

Get a "UK thread" going full of uk related trail news, videos, advice/recommendations and just general stoke... if it gets big enough, they might consider giving us a seperate board - and even if they don't, it'd still be nice to have that thread going.

As things stand right now, there isn't enough UK-relevant content on this "Europe" board for it to be worth browsing regularly to check - so I don't (is this the same for others?).
If we start up a general-purpose "UK thread" and post whatever we think is relevant, then we get notifications (in the UCP) that there's something relevant here to look at - imho, that's probably the best way we could get some more UK-centric bike conversation going (short of checking/browsing the europe board regularly, which we probably won't do because we know there's nothing much here that we want to see).


----------



## Twonks (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm in the UK too and often frequent these forums as a guide.

Going to start posting more and hope to see a UK section soon


----------



## canofale (May 14, 2012)

Anyone on here from the North west?


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

Build it and they will come. +1 for UK section. Doesnt feel right posting in europe section...


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Reign2Rider said:


> Build it and they will come. +1 for UK section. Doesnt feel right posting in europe section...


Chicken or Egg?

If we want our own sub-section, we probably have to post more in the relevant section (europe).

Until/unless the "europe" board is so full of UK-related stuff that it becomes difficult to find threads about elsewhere in europe (necessitating a split) there simply isn't much point in them giving us an independent board.

Personally, I'd favour a big-UK thread purely because notifications would make it easier to see that things have been posted that I might want to see, but if UK threads actually start getting made I might visit the europe board more often.


----------



## todfazer (Jun 12, 2012)

My two penneth, for what it's worth is that the UK should have their own board with the necessary sub-sections for the major riding areas i.e. Wales, Scotland, South Downs, Dartmoor, Lake District etc.


----------



## richen987 (Feb 21, 2011)

a UK forum woudl definitley make the site more attractive, i come here to read the reviews and look at nice pictures but rarely contribute as there is no real section for the UK.
would come on more if there was


----------



## Ell Tell (Jun 17, 2010)

Feel free to join us here lads / ladies

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi all,

We have recently set up a facebook group called FACEPLANT so that we can organise day trips, weekend epics and pissups easier.

Its open to everyone and we welcome beginners providing you have a safe level of competence on a bike. We have a range of skill levels onboard. Ages currently range from 22 to 48 so done be put off.

Take a look, have a read, get involved..........tell your mates !

Click here - Facebook


----------



## climbingcragrat (Mar 13, 2009)

For Scotland try Trailscotland. Loads of good stuff on there.


----------



## GlennW (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll be back in the UK mid-August, would be good if we could get a sub-forum up & running!



WizzBang said:


> Just joined today, cant believe these damn yanks....they must think that the euro area is a tiny place and we can all share the same section.
> 
> Anyways...I'm from darn sarf in Portsmouth, ride a Felt Complusion 2 amongst others


Hello matey


----------



## kaplanjoe (Nov 10, 2012)

Agree: Please make a UK forum!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

markw1970 said:


> Here in the UK is a huge Mountain Biking scene... One which I think rightly justifies that the UK has a main sub-section in this forum - like the various US states or the other countries listed. I can't figure out why it hasn't? (Perhaps there's a reason that I'm not aware of).
> 
> Organisations such as IMBA recognise the quality of the UK riding across locations such as Wales or Scotand. We have also held some very successful racing on these shores...
> 
> Anyone else agree? And how do we go about getting a 'subsection' posted?


I agree but I think it is not necessary to focus on a country or groups of countries according to the language spoken as someone wrote. It might be interesting to divide threads for each country so everyone can easily find what they need.
"main sub-section in this forum" is a good idea if it applies to everyone, not only if it is worth to someone. Traveling you will have seen, I hope, that every country has something beautiful.


----------



## lankymanc (May 30, 2006)

UK section please 
Pennines/ East-Manchester area if anyone's around!
Ade


----------



## Daz4311 (Jan 19, 2013)

We definitely need our own uk section


----------



## turbo1397 (Feb 2, 2013)

+1 for a uk section. just joined this forum but also frequent singletrackworld most of the time..


----------



## MrAitchGee (Aug 3, 2011)

Would be great to have a UK only section, however there's very little activity in the Europe section , build it and they will come? perhaps, suppose it all depends on wether the admin think it's worth the effort of creating and moderating just incase, any Costners in the admin crew?

As for the language thing, we took the English language across the big pond and left it there, it was us ourselves the changed it/ French-ified many words, Like color/colour, color is the original word in the English language, not colour.

As for aluminium, 'A loo' opposed to 'Al you' is fair enough, but there is another i in there my American friends , and it's not silent, try and keep up ;-)


----------



## amedias (Apr 26, 2008)

+1 for a UK section!

I lurk here a lot but would probably post more if there was a UK section.


----------



## Emily88 (Mar 8, 2013)

UK section would be great  Be good to get regions too and organise trips etc.


----------



## PaulioBH (May 5, 2013)

The UK's mtb scene has always been a big one and is getting much bigger now, as does the UK community on here so a dedicated section for us Brits would be brilliant to help us share routes etc.


----------



## rzat (Sep 1, 2012)

+1 for UK

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flaminx0r (May 14, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing as there is so much to offer in the UK.

This post is one example which would benefit from a UK section as other riders from that area would have a significant relationship with the content.

http://forums.mtbr.com/europe/north...rails-do-you-know-any-hidden-gems-855093.html


----------



## jamjunky (May 9, 2013)

flaminx0r said:


> I was thinking the same thing as there is so much to offer in the UK.
> 
> This post is one example which would benefit from a UK section as other riders from that area would have a significant relationship with the content.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/europe/north...rails-do-you-know-any-hidden-gems-855093.html


Yea Boi!!!!!


----------

